# paypal dispute :( help!



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Right i was hoping that someone on here has dealt with a paypal dispute before.

The short story is on 106owners.co.uk i bought an exhaust off a lad who has turned out to be a scammer and hasnt even got the exhaust ive bought. To back this up another member on the forum has had exactly the same issue as me and not recieved the brakes he bought off him.

So, ive opened a paypal dispute to try and get my £155 back  Ive never done a paypal dispute and doing some searches in google it doesnt sound too optimistic i'll get my money back  Although i rang paypal and explained and they told me i'm fully covered and will get my money back after following the procedure of filing a dispute, making a claim etc.

Has anyone else been in a paypal dispute before i could do with knowing whats going to happen :wall:


----------



## andrew_s46 (May 23, 2007)

It depends on how you sent the payment - ie. if it was a gift payment it is unlikely you will be covered.

Otherwise, paypal pretty much always side with the buyer.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

You get more joy with Paypal over the telephone than via email. I am always reluctant to use the 'gift' option in paypal because it makes it harder for the person paying for something because you are basically saying that you are 'giving' or 'gifting' someone money. If you say it was to purchase something, then you are starting off on the wrong foot immediately. It makes more sense to say you are paying for something and offer to pay the difference especially if its worth over a decent amount.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I had one a few years back, paypal paid up/refunded my money after not recieving the goods for 5 or 6 weeks..

I found them good, although the dispute was first taken up with ebay..


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

If you paid through the proper paypal channels you should def get your money back. My mate was a seller and sent an iphone to someone. He had confirmation from the courier company that the guy received it but the guy then phoned paypal to say he hadn't received it and they took the money straight back out of my mates bank account without question. So that is the good news for you as they should be able to just get the money back, but bad news for my mate who had to go court to get anything from the 

Good luck mate - don't know why people can't just try and make an honest fu***** living:devil:


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

wow thanks for the quick replys!

I did pay via the goods selection and not by gift. That makes me feel a bit better now though  I rang paypal up first but told me i had to open a dispute etc. I hope it doesn't take 6 weeks though!

That seems ridiculous herby, how could paypal do that when he has proof of postage!

One thing is though what if hes spent the money? do i get it back still and paypal minus him? I found some people on the internet saying they go minus and you have to wait for them to put more money into their paypal which obviously isn't going to happen!


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Phil_b88 said:


> That seems ridiculous herby, how could paypal do that when he has proof of postage!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

i already have because it hadnt gone out my account yet but abbey said they couldnt stop paypal taking it out due to already having my details and it being put in holding. 

Thats really not on! proof of signature aswel! Although like you said it may benefit me as they side with the buyer more. I hope i get the same person dealing with it!


----------

